# Velvet-purple Coronet (Colombia)



## Glenn Bartley (Aug 15, 2022)

Here’s one of my favourite hummingbirds from a trip I led earlier this year. These little beauties just erupt into glowing shades of purple, blue and green when seen from the right angle.







To see more from that exciting trip please visit - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/Gallery - HighAndes.html

Technical Details
Camera Model: Canon EOS R5
Shutter speed: 1/1250 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Exposure compensation: -1
Flash: Off
ISO: 3200
Lens: EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2022)

WOW Awesome! Great shot, Glenn.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 15, 2022)

Beautiful !


----------

